# You're too stupid to use a computer



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

So the reason the Obamacare web site does not work is because you are all too stupid to use a computer. Dingy Harry even said so:

Harry Reid: People Aren't Educated on How to Use the Internet | Washington Free Beacon

C'mon people! Smarten up! Your country needs you!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

And they are too stupid to Govern a country!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

What's a computer?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

jro1 said:


> And they are too stupid to Govern a country!


And, we are too stupid to elect senators and presidents. I wonder, is that why the government was altered so that idiots could elect them?


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Denton said:


> And, we are too stupid to elect senators and presidents. I wonder, is that why the government was altered so that idiots could elect them?


Free Obama phone....why not?!?!


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Back in 08 I remember seeing Reid, Pelosi, Obama and Biden at some event on TV and Obama says " We are the people we have been waiting for" WTF???
I knew we were in deep caca with these folks and my blood is still boiling.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Denton said:


> And, we are too stupid to elect senators and presidents. I wonder, is that why the government was altered so that idiots could elect them?


And, we are too stupid to empty our PM box!!!


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

I might agree with dirty Harry, but only for the part of the population that the liberals have carefully cultured over the past 50 or so years to become their own select voter pool. I work in an area that is about as close to 100% liberal mandate as it is possible to get and a LOT of people haven't a clue about computers or anything else for that matter (they are still waiting for their free medical care to show up!). But for the entire rest of the nation, it is the "computing" of costs that is the issue.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Ahh yes but who is too stupid to set up a website lol :-/
You would expect a little more from people who spend the majority of their time online and spouting about how the attacks were because if a YouTube video.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

pastornator said:


> I might agree with dirty Harry, but only for the part of the population that the liberals have carefully cultured over the past 50 or so years to become their own select voter pool. I work in an area that is about as close to 100% liberal mandate as it is possible to get and a LOT of people haven't a clue about computers or anything else for that matter (they are still waiting for their free medical care to show up!). But for the entire rest of the nation, it is the "computing" of costs that is the issue.


Pastornator is correct!
The same population that the gubment thinks is too stupid to get an ID. The same population that the gubment thinks is too stupid to be able to fend for themselves. The same population that has allowed the gubment to enslave them. The same population that has listened to the gubment spout their evil bile that women don't need men to raise their children. And on and on and on...


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

So today I was called downstairs to a finance company due to a machine that was just placed for a new employee "Making a really load noise". Well I do not want the building catching on fire or exploding for that matter so when I had time I walked down there and stood behind her desk with my ears perked. I looked over at the two ladies who complained about the noises and they looked at me like I should be hearing it. I then turned to the loan approval officer and he just shrugged like he had no idea.... So I turned the corner and asked the new girl if she was hearing the noise. "Yea there!!!" and "There".... I struggled a little harder then realized.... she was complaining about the arm on her hard drive moving back and forth. Being a Western Digital Green Drive, it is only going to get quieter if she is on a Solid State Drive.

I give up, being tech is ridiculous.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

I just wish the 31st would get here so that heinous fraud would be one chunk closer to over. Since I meant healthcare and omuzza, I thought I better not use the d word I was thinking....


----------



## bad (Feb 22, 2014)

What worries me is that the population was uneducated enough to vote for these doofi. The rest of the country is turning into California (Present company excluded).

The above named politicians are a result of who we voted for as a nation or state. We put them in charge. Shame on us.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

bad said:


> What worries me is that the population was uneducated enough to vote for these doofi.


*"doofi" * ...That is Classic!


----------



## Conundrum99 (Feb 16, 2014)

To stupid to use a computer, maybe we should do your voting over the internet. We would win by a landslide.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I guess that low information thing isn't just about politics its across the board.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

And Reid wants internet voting go figure.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Let's not forget, it was also Reid a couple years ago that was complaining about the tourists that come through the capital in the summer. He was complaining that "they stink". I guess they are just too freakin' stupid to bathe. If they tried to bathe, I'll bet they would drown themselves because they are so damn dumb, they probably do not know they cannot breath underwater!

Thank God for Dingy Harry and San Fran Nan (the human walleye).


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Reid must be talking about the people in Nevada that keep electing him. They certainly qualify as stupid.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Pastornator is correct!
> The same population that the gubment thinks is too stupid to get an ID. The same population that the gubment thinks is too stupid to be able to fend for themselves. The same population that has allowed the gubment to enslave them. The same population that has listened to the gubment spout their evil bile that women don't need men to raise their children. And on and on and on...


But as long as they vote it's good for the democratic party.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Inor said:


> Let's not forget, it was also Reid a couple years ago that was complaining about the tourists that come through the capital in the summer. He was complaining that "they stink". I guess they are just too freakin' stupid to bathe. If they tried to bathe, I'll bet they would drown themselves because they are so damn dumb, they probably do not know they cannot breath underwater!
> 
> Thank God for Dingy Harry and San Fran Nan (the human walleye).


The human walleye! Hilarious... except I really like walleye and I can't stand her... but the look is uncanny. Hats off Inor for another great line that I will use for sure.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Actual dialogue of a former Dell Support operator talking with Harry Reid about a year ago.
(Now I know why they record these conversations!)

Operator: 'Ridge Hall, computer assistance; may I help you?' 
Harry Reid: 'Yes, well, I'm having trouble with my new Dell computer .' 

Operator: 'What sort of trouble?' 
Harry Reid: 'Well, I was just typing along, and all of a sudden the words went away.' 

Operator: 'Went away?' 
Harry Reid: 'They disappeared' 

Operator: 'Hmm. So what does your screen look like now?' 
Harry Reid: 'Nothing.' 

Operator: 'Nothing??' 
Harry Reid: 'It's blank; it won't accept anything when I type.' 

Operator: 'Are you in Word, or did you get out?' 
Harry Reid: 'How do I tell?' 

Operator: 'Can you see the 'C: prompt' on the screen?' 
Harry Reid: 'What's a sea-prompt?' 

Operator: 'Never mind, can you move your cursor around the screen?' 
Harry Reid: 'There isn't any cursor; I told you, it won't accept anything I type.' 

Operator: 'Does your monitor have a power indicator?' 
Harry Reid: 'What's a monitor?' 

Operator: 'It's the thing with the screen on it that looks like a TV. Does it have a little light that tells you when it's on?' 

Harry Reid: 'I don't know.' 

Operator: 'Well, then look on the back of the monitor and find where the power cord goes into it. Can you see that?' 

Harry Reid: 'Yes, I think so.' 

Operator: 'Great. Follow the cord to the plug, and tell me if it's plugged into the wall. 

Harry Reid: 'Yes, it is.' 

Operator: 'When you were behind the monitor, did you notice that there were two cables plugged into the back of it, not just one?' 

Harry Reid: 'No.' 

Operator: 'Well, there are. I need you to look back there again and find the other cable.' 

Harry Reid: 'Okay, here it is.' 

Operator: 'Follow it for me, and tell me if it's plugged securely into the back of your computer.' 

Harry Reid: 'I can't reach.' 

Operator: 'OK. Well, can you see if it is?' 

Harry Reid: 'No.' 

Operator: 'Even if you maybe put your knee on something and lean way over?' 

Harry Reid: 'Well, it's not because I don't have the right angle -- it's because it's dark.' 

Operator: 'Dark?' 

Harry Reid: 'Yes - the office light is off, and the only light I have is coming in from the window.' 

Operator: 'Well, turn on the office light then.' 

Harry Reid: 'I can't.' 

Operator: 'No? Why not?' 

Harry Reid: ' Because there's a power failure..' 

Operator: 'A power .... A power failure? Aha. Okay, we've got it licked now. 

Do you still have the boxes and manuals and packing stuff that your computer came in?' 

Harry Reid: 'Well, yes, I keep them in the store room next door to my office.' 

Operator: 'Good. Go get them, and unplug your system and pack it up just like it was when you got it. Then take it back to the store you bought it from.' 

Harry Reid:  'Really? Is it that bad?' 

Operator: Yes, I'm afraid it is.' 

Harry Reid: 'Well, all right then, I suppose. What do I tell them?' 

Operator: 'Tell them you're too stupid to own a computer!'


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

Harry Reid's mom...


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Too cool! way too cool. pastornator.

Harry Reid, too stupid to hide the campaign money he's funneling to his grand daughter.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I resemble that remark...


----------



## Cheesewiz (Nov 16, 2012)

Pir8fan said:


> Reid must be talking about the people in Nevada that keep electing him. They certainly qualify as stupid.


I live in Nevada and I can assure you I did NOT vote for him and lots of us are not stupid . Organized Union Labor got him elected......The rest of the state is Conservative but its a Math thing .....Also the candidate they put up to run against him was a bit of a LOON ....Checkmate


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Cheesewiz said:


> I live in Nevada and I can assure you I did NOT vote for him and lots of us are not stupid . Organized Union Labor got him elected......The rest of the state is Conservative but its a Math thing .....Also the candidate they put up to run against him was a bit of a LOON ....Checkmate


Sounds sort of like what I used to say when Jesse Ventura was elected.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

MrsInor said:


> Sounds sort of like what I used to say when Jesse Ventura was elected.


I'm glad you survived that one. :-D


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

After trying one of those "word processors" when they cam out I couldn't get it to write over the white-out so I went back to using my typewriter.


OK, not really. I got my first computer in 1978. I learned to write my own programs because nothing was available for it other than games. I sold that TRS-80 three years ago for more than twice what I originally paid for it. I still have a DOS computer, a Windoze 7 computer and a Linux computer. I can write software in BASIC, Fortran, C, C+, and C++ for any one of them.


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

I was there with you... My first, in 1978, was a Digital Equipment Services model 310. I had the Tandy Color Computer at home (almost worthless except for games), and used a Commodore PET in programming class (my final exam program exceeded the capacity of the machine). I worked with Fortran and Basic, then skipped over to DOS, which was like magic compared to the earlier language. Never had time to get back to programming after that, but I've built my own computers since the early 1980s.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

And here I thought I was the only one to use a Commodore 64 for business. I too had to write my own program. Had to laugh, first time I ran the program it errored out because it was nearly a hundred K, way over the 37K memory. Had to rewrite it to retrieve data from the 5-1/2 drive and rewrite data to the drive. At least it never laughed at my 5-1/2 inch flopply!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Yep! the DE VT100 was introduced as a lab computer to link with the VAX machines all running CP/M operating systems. I used my TRS-80 to link via a 200 BPS modem to the UW Vax so I could access the "internet" that was forming at the time. Each time I linked to a different location the transfer would slow down. It took about 2 minutes to get a response from the University of South Africa back to my computer but I was only charged for the actual VAX processing time at about $.50 per CPU second. I had access to the world for over a month before the UW decided I didn't qualify to have the access that I was given.

The TRS-80 had 16K of RAM internally and another 32K of RAM in the expansion interface. I had the tape drive that came with the system and two 320K floppies. (single sided)

I was writing a program (a game called "Time/Space Cube) but ran out of memory. It began as an 8x8x8 room cube that would delete a cubical as you completed it successfully. I incorporated what would be called "fuzzy" logic so if the player didn't make a decision in the time specified the program would make a best guess move on it's own. I began writing it to prevent the "maps" that players were using to beat the games of that time and to make things harder the field was randomly generated each time the game was started. The disappearing rooms made maps useless and would leave you in the last room until you could complete it successfully - no time out or computer generated move for that one. I finally got a Compatible XT that had enough memory for the game but I couldn't market it due to the lack of graphics which had taken over the computer gaming early on. Mine was a completely text based game. By then I was working on more technical software and most of it was engineering stuff. I still use my "Gasoline Engine Planner" (GEP3), Airplane design software, and my Exterior Ballistics software (called "EB5" for the fifth revision). Most of my software was limited to my own hobbies but I did sell a few copies of GEP 1 and 2 to companies in and outside the USA.


----------



## lancestar2 (Jul 8, 2013)

Inor said:


> So the reason the Obamacare web site does not work is because you are all too stupid to use a computer. Dingy Harry even said so:
> 
> Harry Reid: People Aren't Educated on How to Use the Internet | Washington Free Beacon
> 
> C'mon people! Smarten up! Your country needs you!


I still think this "internet" thing is just a FAD!

I mailed my application in the USPS :lol: Still waiting for my confirmation reply


----------

